# Aiguille du midi, Chamonix is it worth it, anything better?



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Planning on doing this over Easter we are there for a few days so can book in advance.

Just wondered from those who have done it if it was worth it or if they wished they had done something else.

Looks amazing but not sure what it entails, how do you get to first station or does the cost include all travel from beginning to end?

Sorry if this sound a bit dense but just want to be sure before we go.

Many thanks
Mandy

http://www.compagniedumontblanc.fr/plan_aiguilledumidi.php

Link has tendency to time out but does work when you try again.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: Aiguille du midi, Chamonix is it worth it, anything bett*

We love Chamonix and have done the trip twice. Just turn up at the booking office in the town centre (can't miss it) and make your reservations for the next day (or later). It's weather-dependant of course, so a little research for the next few days' weather may avoid some hassle. It's an amazing thing to do.

Dougie.


----------



## musicbus (May 1, 2005)

*mer de glace*

Hi Mandy

We did the trip a couple of years ago. Stayed on a site not far from the Gondola Took the ride to the first station paying only for that part of the ride and then hiked the GR around to Mer de Glace. Absolutely spectacular 
thoroughly recommend it although the hike whilst not long has a climb to test the heart rate. The glacier and its made made caves are an un belieivable experience to be had
Stayed here - good site http://www.campingdesbarrats.com/camping-chamonix-fr/camping-chalet-chamonix.html

Easy walk or cycle ride to town
Loved Chamonix

If you have time head east into switzerland over the pass (easy drive) go to Visp there is a muni site there and catch the Glacier Express to Zermatt and the Matterhorn.

enjoy!!

barry


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

As Dougie says its an amazing trip, you go up half way and then change onto another one which goes up almost vertical. It was very cold up there but a fantastic view looking down on other peaks and clouds. I hate heights but forced myself to do it and although I was most uneasy up there I would do it again.
Sid


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

Done it 2 years ago it was great well worth the visit


----------



## siansdad (Sep 13, 2010)

You'll love Chamonix - the town is worth spending time looking around as are many of the local towns and villages. It won't come as a surprise to you.....but there are some superb savoie restaurants in the town also. 

The views of Mont Blanc are memorable.

The weather was against us when we visited a few years ago - but we still managed a trip up the 'mer de glace' railway. We were able to get down to glacier level before walking back down the trail through the woods to Chamonix - I remember that took us about 2 / 3 hours. 

I'm told that Courmayeur on the Italian side of the tunnel is worth a trip also.

Hope you have a great trip.


----------



## Midnightrambler (Nov 12, 2007)

We did this a few years ago and the ticket we bought was a 2 day one which included a trip up another mountain (can't remember the name) on a rack & pinion railway. This departed from the railway station. We worth the trip.
Alan


----------



## baz3000 (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi, we had a great time in Chamonix last September stayed in Ille des Barrats campsite(25 euros a night) where you could walk to cable car station in about ten mins. We spent the whole day up at Augille Du Midi as the weather was amazing - took far too many photos......

I would recommend going up as it is pretty good value for money we were going to do some of the swiss ones but they are so expensive in comparison although we might be tempted this year.....

have fun, Brian & Julie


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

A picture of my wife and daughter and the height there 8)


----------



## foll-de-roll (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi 


Are you planning to ski the Vallee Blanche? Or are you just planning to go up to the Aguille du Midi, for the views? 


If its the former, it is a fantastic run down from AdM back to Chamonix, the most difficult part for non Mountaineers, is the first part, which you may need Crampons to get through the Serac area. Once through this area then it is a fairly easy ski down the Glacier to Chamonix or Argentier, amidst fantastic scenary, the danger being from the Seracs but if you follow the ski tracks you will be OK. Easter is the Ski Mountaineering season, so it will be very very busy. 


If it is the latter, then it s a wonderful trip up the Telerefique AdM with spectacular views, but you will have to come back down the same way, as it is normally still under snowcover and not feasble on foot. As someone else has pointed choose your weather if you can. It will be very busy in the whole area. 


Have fun 


Andy


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

The most spectacular ride is from Courmayeur on the Italian side. You actually cross the border on foot at one of the intermediate stations. OAPs get a reduuction on the Italian stretch. 
saluti,
eddied


----------



## esperelda (Sep 17, 2010)

Can someone fill me in a bit more on this? It sounds like a really good experience, one that himself and I would enjoy. Would you recommend booking the campsite and the tickets for the cable car before you go? How long does it take to get to Chamonix? When is the best time of year to go? (bearing in mind that we have to go in school hols). Many thanks in anticipation.


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Fantastic response, just on my way to work but will study in more detail in the morning. 

Thanks to all, sadly not skiers (made me laugh) both obese to say the least and would make better snowmen than skiers. Not OAP yet but one of us is not far off   

Looks amazing and will definitely be doing it now. Am studying Aires and campsites around the place. 

Mandy


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

We did it and have the fridge magnet, well worth it, if I remember there is a Aire adjacent to the lift we couldn't get in because of height (RV 3.55 metres), we just rolled up bought a ticket and up and away, brilliant experience and the staff in the booking office were very helpful, after 2 lifts up you can take a very small cable car across to Switzerland ( i think) but she told us visibility was poor that day so don't waste your money

Loddy


----------



## Pard (May 1, 2005)

Been up a couple of times and it's well worth it. We just queued and paid at the foot. At least then you can be guided with up-to-date information about whether or not it's a clear weather view at the top! 

Be aware that the thin air can affect some folk more than others and give you a headache - not pleasant. I'd guess those seriously overweight and with blood pressure problems might suffer but I'm no medic - just be careful.

Other mountain-top trips we've especially enjoyed are in Switzerland - the Titlis nr Engelberg, with its remarkable revolving cable car, and the Jungfraujoch, accessible by rack railway; and the Brienzer Rothorn, also rack railway. Memorable excursions, pricey maybe, but can you put a price on such splendour?


----------



## discusa (Feb 24, 2010)

It's probably worth mentioning that it will be much quieter in the afternoon as the lift is generally very busy in the morning with skiers planning to ski the Valley Blanche.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Mandy, theres a massive aire at Chamonix, its €10 for what is effectively just a big car park but there is a little wildcamping spot near the entrance that is a lot better, see my review in the database entry....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=864

Pete


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

peejay said:


> Mandy, theres a massive aire at Chamonix, its €10 for what is effectively just a big car park but there is a little wildcamping spot near the entrance that is a lot better, see my review in the database entry....
> 
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=864
> 
> Pete


Just to let you know the wildcamping spot to the right of the entrance to the aire is now chained off and you cannot get in it.
The carpark/aire pricelist has now removed the 24hr price option and their website says that campers can no longer overnight in the aire (there were about 10 vans in it during the day when we passed);

_Quote from the website: ....For the Aiguille du Midi the best place to park is the Grépon open air car park (700 places). Parking is free here for the first 30 minutes and then: 1 hr €0.50, 2hrs €1, 3 hrs €1.50 and then €0.50 for each additional hour. You can park for 10-15hrs for €5 and 16-24hrs costs €10. Camper vans are no longer allowed to overnight in this car park. If you are travelling here with a camper van you can park up (short term) in some of the free outdoor car parks mentioned at the top. There is also a beautiful spot by Lac des Gaillands but it is not possible to hook up in any of these places. For full access to power and washing facilities, it is best to book into one of the many camp sites in the valley._
http://www.chamonet.com/travel/chamonix-transport-and-parking.htm

Les 2 Glaciers campsite at 15 Euros per night is a good alternative - very pretty surroundings and a short bus ride to the cable car. Free bus pass available when you book into the campsite.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Heading*

Thinking of heading this way if the weather improves.

Any other campsite/aire suggestions please?

TM


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*shut*

And it is closed!


----------

